# Suche: PS Filmstreifen Verzerrung Tutorials.



## Radik (10. Februar 2009)

Hallo ich sitze verzweifelt dran einen Filmstreifen so hinzubekommen http://3dfon.ru/ so wie da in dem header. Nur leider klappts bei mit in ps nicht, die streifen werden sehr verpixelt. kann mir da vllt wer weiter helfen ?


----------



## ink (11. Februar 2009)

Moin
Wenn du die Streifen erstellt hast, scrollst du noch weiter rein, so dass die Darstellung zB etwa auf 400% steht?
Dann wäre es kein Wunder dass es verpixelt dargestellt wird.
Ansonsten hab ich ein Tutorial gefunden dass dir die Erstellung erklärt: 
http://www.welt-der-phantasie.de/psd-tutorials/Filmstreifen-1/filmstreifen.htm

mfg


----------



## Leola13 (11. Februar 2009)

Hai,

bei panosfx gibt es dafür eine Aktion, die du sicherlich recht einfach auf deine Bedürfnisse anpassen kannst.

Ciao Stefan


----------

